# EEEKKK! A mouse in my bedroom



## Peregrine Falcon (18 May 2019)

I thought I could hear something in my bedroom last night. Went to have a shower before work and I saw a small furry thing flash across by my bedside drawers. Oh *bleep*! Cue mouse hunt. Took drawers outside and emptied them. Removed all under bed drawers out and got Tilly. Moved bed and there it was. Tilly pounced and got mousey, yay. Youngest son came racing in excitedly, cat got scared and dropped live mouse. It ran under the bloody sofa. 

We have 2 sofas so not only did the bedroom look like it had been ransacked, the sitting room was turned over too. The l-shaped sofa was heavy to lift and I had the boys waiting to trap it under the bin. I had got a nice stick to poke it out with, child 1 poked stick towards me and sodding thing ran over my foot, releasing a scream from me. Mousey then made a bid for freedom towards the kitchen with mummy yelling "don't let it go in there"! Eldest chucked the bin and missed, cue more squealing "trap it"!!

At last mousey was under the bin. Cornflake box pushed underneath and da da. Trapped and removed from house. Husband arrived home to carnage and instructions on how to clean up as I wss off to work. It took me a hour to sort out my clothes when I came home as I took the opportunity to have a clear out too. 

I hate mice!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (18 May 2019)

Ha ha! Was it a resident or did the cat bring it in? Iâ€™ve spent many a fun night moving furniture to retrieve mice the cats have brought in. 

The worst night though was when they brought a hawk moth in and I woke up hearing lots of excited chirrups and they were playing with it in the bath ðŸ˜±


----------



## Lindylouanne (18 May 2019)

I feel your pain, my cats hardly hunt anymore but one used to bring me live mice and then let them go on a regular basis when she was younger. I learnt that with three other cats in the house in the end one of them would dispatch it.


----------



## joosie (18 May 2019)

Haha sorry but this made me laugh. I don't mind mice in the house and have even shared living quarters with rats on occasion! I hate to say it but a trap would have been better, if you put it outside it will just come back in!


----------



## meleeka (18 May 2019)

I wouldnâ€™t have a problem catching the mouse, I have a terrier, but the carnage sheâ€™d leave would be impressive! She doesnâ€™t think twice about chewing through wood to get to them.


----------



## Red-1 (18 May 2019)

WE had a mouse late last month and OH excitedly caught it with a trap. We had left the door open and the next door farmer was mucking out the winter cow sheds, so fair do, it was our fault. I did gently suggest that we may have more then 1, but no, he insisted that was it. 

Set a trap overnight and mouse no 2. 

Set a trap next night, trap no 3. 

Bought more traps.

Almost instant, mouse no 4.

Next night mouse no 5. 

Happily that was it! All from leaving the dratted door open on the wrong day! 

Lived here 20 years only had 3 occasions, so not bad.


----------



## MyBoyChe (18 May 2019)

I currently have 2 traps set in my house, 1 in the kitchen, 1 in the lounge.  Heard noises behind the tv stand last weekend and sure enough, had a poke about and a mouse jumped out.  Our terrier is hopeless so we have to resort to traps, so far we have caught 3 of the little critters.  Dont mind mice and dont really like killing them but I am aware of how much damage they can do and I really cant have them in the house.  My bigger problem is I know there is at least 1 rat under the garden shed, that will have to be baited and killed Im afraid, really cant abide rats


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 May 2019)

I can't sleep in a room nor sit somewhere where something small and furry with a long tail is residing.

One of our delightful cats let one loose in the kitchen. It ran off and jumped into the nearly packed going away bag. Husband rang and told to buy traps and mars bar. I wasn't going on holiday with a mouse in the house. Was very glad to hear "SNAP" not long after trap set.

Downside of living in a bungalow is that rodents get everywhere quickly. ðŸ˜


----------



## Stiff Knees (20 May 2019)

This is a true story...once found an injured mouse next to a kerb in a car park, walked past it, glanced at it, saw that it's back legs seemed to be broken or dislocated, felt sorry for said mouse, walked home, felt massively guilty that said mouse was probably going to perish under wheels of a car so returned armed with gardening gloves and Tupperware container, picked up mouse, took mouse home, gave food and water, next day it seemed brighter so was hopeful it would recover, purchased very cheap hamster cage from charity shop (felt righteous, saving mouse and helping charity!), placed mouse in cage, mouse was looking much brighter, gave food and water, next morning no sign of mouse, it seems that cage bars designed for hamsters are too wide to incarcerate mice. Next day visit hardware store to purchase mouse trap (humane, obvs), took 3 days to trap mouse, mouse had apparently made full recovery so tearfully said goodbye to my bewhiskered friend and headed off to conduct release into nearby ramshackle building (straw bales left behind, warm, dry, cosy for mouse to love out his/her twilight years), tearfully released mouse, wished him/her well, next morning walked past ramshackle building to see a very healthy feral cat population in residence. Oh. Sometimes you can't do right for doing wrong.


----------

